# The Dandy at Dusk : Taste and Melancholy in the Twentieth Century



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

This book on the subject of dandyism by Mr. Mann looks interesting :

https://headofzeus.com/our-books?fi...eld_publication_date_value[max][date]=11/2018

https://the-dots.com/projects/the-dandy-at-dusk-an-interview-234916


----------

